# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Jednokratne naknade gradova za opremenje novorođečadi

## mačkulina

Prema mojim informacijama, ovo su iznosi koje isplaćuju gradovi.

Cure dopišite koliko vaši gradovi daju za novorođenče da bi sve buduće mamice znale svoja prava.

Za Zagreb je povišena na 3000 za 1. dijete, 6000 za 2. dijete i 9000 za 3 dijete.


Jednokratne naknade gradova i općina za opremanje novorođenčadi:

Bedekovčina – 1000 kn
Dugo Selo - 1000 kn
Generalski stol – 2000 kn
Hvar - 2000 kn
Ivanić Grad - 1000 kn
Jasterbarsko – 1200 kn
Karlovac - 1000 kn za prvo, a 3000 kn za drugo dijete
Korčula - 700 kn
Krapina - 1000 kn
Krapinske toplice - 1000 kn
Lošinj - 800 kn
Molve – 5000 kn
Novi Marof - 1000 kn
Osijek – 500 kn
Požega - 1000 kn
Rijeka – poklon bon 1000 kn
Split - 1200 kn
Sisak - 1000 kn
Sl. Brod – 1000 kn
Slunj – 1250 kn
Tkon – 1000 kn
Varaždin - 600 kn

----------


## Maya_78

Pula, prema mojim saznanjima, jadnih* 500 kn*.

----------


## litala

opcina medulin - 2000kn   :Smile:

----------


## fjora

dodala bi da u ZG za 3. i svako sljedeće dijete je 9000, ali svake godine do navršene 6. godine

----------


## kikic

Zadar 800 kn

----------


## morena24

Virovitica 1000 kn

----------


## morena24

eh a Kalinovac : 25 000 kn

----------


## vlatka5

vukovar 1000

----------


## enna

> Zadar 800 kn


znači Zadra uz onu naknadu za opemu (nekih 1800 ako se nevaram) daje još i 800 kn? da li ima veze koje je djete, prvo, drugo ili kako???

----------


## božana

Vinkovci-1000 kn
Općina Nuštar-500 kn

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Šibenik 0 kn.

----------


## saska7

> Za Zagreb je povišena na 3000 za 1. dijete, 6000 za 2. dijete i 9000 za 3 dijete.


svake godine do 6 rodjendana djeteta ostale su jednokratne

----------


## RING

zemunik daje 1000 kn

----------


## RING

naravno općina zemunik  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

mene užasno smeta ta ZG spika sa 5 godina prebivališta.  :shock: 
Mi tu živimo od 2001, al nije baš da smo ko studenti u domu mogli prijavit prebivalište :/ , a ni u prva dva podstanarska stana nam nisu dozvolili....tako da ispada da živimo u ZG 2 godine (a Marin se tu rodio prije 3,5)...i da sad dobijem drugo dijete nebi dobili ništa. Prejadno.
Znam čemu ta mjera, al 5 godina? Mi oboje radimo, plaćamo prirez i ovo me vrijeđa.

----------


## annabell

Krumpiric, 
bas si odgovorila na moje nepostavljeno pitanje/dilemu.
Mi smo 2 godine u ZG (pijavljeno prebivaliste) i znaci nemamo pravo na naknadu?
Jeli bitna samo duljina prijavljenog prebivalista ili i radno mjesto tj. porez/prirez? Gdje pisu ti uvjeti?

----------


## bimba iaia

Evo kako je stanje u Istri prema Glasu Istre...odnosno
GRAD   NOVČANA POMOĆ(kn)
Labin   1.000 (prvo dijete), 1.500 (drugo dijete) i 2.000 za svako sljedeće 
Buje    1.000 
Buzet    1.500 (prvo dijete), 2.000 (svako sljedeće), 2.500 (blizanci) 
Rovinj   1.000 
Umag   1.000 
Pula   500 
Vodnjan    1.000 
Novigrad   2.000 
Pazin   2.000 
Poreč    1.000 
Lanišće   2.000 
Oprtalj    3.500 
Cerovlje    2.000 
Pićan   0 
Motovun   0 
Grožnjan  3.000 
Sveti Lovreč   1.000 
Višnjan   1.000 
Svetvinčenat   500 
Gračišće    2.000 
Brtonigla    0 
Marčana    1.000 
Tinjan    2.000 
Sveta Nedelja    1.500 (prvo dijete), 2.000 (drugo dijete), 3.000 (svako sljedeće) 
Kanfanar 3.000 
Kaštelir - Labinci    600 
Raša  1.500 
Vižinada   1.000 
Barban    1.000 
Karojba   2.000 
Žminj    2.000 (prvo i drugo dijete) i 4.000 (svako sljedeće) 
Tar-Vabriga    2.000 
Bale   5.000 
Kršan    4.000 
Funtana  2.000 
Vrsar   2.000 
Ližnjan    0 
Medulin    2.000 
Fažana    1.500 
Lupoglav    3.000 
Sveti Petar u Šumi    4.000

----------


## saska7

> Jeli bitna samo duljina prijavljenog prebivalista ili i radno mjesto tj. porez/prirez? Gdje pisu ti uvjeti?


evo link
pomoc za opremu novorodjenog djeteta

----------


## fortune

A što je sa blizancima rođenim u Zg? Da li se dobija 3+3 ili 3+6 tisuća kuna?

----------


## saska7

> A što je sa blizancima rođenim u Zg? Da li se dobija 3+3 ili 3+6 tisuća kuna?


frendica je rodila blizance, nakon sina i dobila je 6+9x6 kkn koliko ja znam tako da mislim da je ova druga varijanta

----------


## krumpiric

> Krumpiric, 
> bas si odgovorila na moje nepostavljeno pitanje/dilemu.
> Mi smo 2 godine u ZG (pijavljeno prebivaliste) i znaci nemamo pravo na naknadu?
> Jeli bitna samo duljina prijavljenog prebivalista ili i radno mjesto tj. porez/prirez? Gdje pisu ti uvjeti?


moraš imat 5 godina prebivalište  :Crying or Very sad:  
znači samo za one kojima su mama i tata rođeni u zg :/ 
Il za one koji poslije faksa ne ostaju trudni barem 5-6 godina. Znači sa 29/30 prvo dijete. Jer za vrijeme faksa imaš samo boravište u ZG. I onda kao moramo mladi radjat :/ 
Netko ako se doseli u ZG na faks i ostane tu radit, dok rodi prvo dijete na primjer nakon 4 godine, sa 27/8 (nije moj slučaj),plati jednako prireza ko i onaj iz njegove generacije ko je oduvijek prijavljen u Zagrebu. A možda plaća veći prirez i možda radi u dobroj firmi koja puno daje gosn Bandiću.
Ko na primjer ja i mm, dvije plaće i profitabilne firme, i onda niš.
Nije u redu i ćao, logičnije mi je kontrolirat dali netko POSLIJE dobivanja pomoći ostaje u Zagrebu.

----------


## mala_beba_21

Ja sam već nešto pisala na tu temu, al očito ostalo nezamijećeno. Strašno smo i mm i ja ljuti i ogorčeni na tu odredbu o 5 godina prebivališta u ZG. Kad sam rodila, mm je imao 4 i pol godine prebivalište u zg i naravno da nismo ništa dobili. A u Zg smo naravno puno dulje, samo nismo imali prebivalište. Klasična priča, faks pa podstanarstvo... dok nismo došli do svog stana nismo imali prijavu u zg. A ja sam jako ljuta na slučajeve, kojih znam preko nekoliko, koji uopće ne žive u zg, čak ni u Hrvatskoj, ali imaju uredno prijavljena prebivališta tu već godinama, crpe sve što se iscrpiti da, od dječjih doplataka, porodiljnih naknada pa do naknada od grada. Prijave se kod "rođaka" , prijave se da rade, na minimalcu su pa primaju i doplatak. Ma da ne pričam, bolje znaju sve postupke i papirologiju nego mi što smo tu puno dulje. Pisala sam i u policiju, jer i oni bi trebali reagirati na lažna prebivališta, posebno kad je u stanu od 50ak kvadrata prijavljeno 20ak ljudi i više. Ni a ni be od njih. I Banditiću sam pisala. Isto ni be ni me. A mi budale plaćamo tu sve moguće, pokušavamo živjeti kao mali pošteni građani ovog grada, al izgleda da ispadamo budale. Onda bi mi se bolje isplatilo prijavit negdje izvan grada, pa dobivati naknadu za prijevoz, i ne plaćati prirez. Haha tako to rade domišljati Hrvati,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ako netko ima ideju kako reagirati na ovo, samo naprijed, ja ću učiniti sve što je u mojoj moći.

----------


## saska7

zene, slazem se sa vasom ljutnjom, ali ima i puno ljudi koji bi dosli u Zg samo zbog takve pronatalitetne politike i pomoci prijavili se 2 dana ranije pa opet uzimali ono sto im ne pripada da nema te odredbe o 5 godina ovdje..

btw, hjedoh reci da je ova rasprava malo OT pa ako zelite dalje raspravljati mogle bi otvoriti novu temu, a ovdje samo ostaviti podatke ukoliko imate o djecjim dodacim za razne hrv opcine..

----------


## krumpiric

ok, Solin 1000kn, prije 3 godine

----------


## annabell

Mozda malo OT ali svakako o naknadama. 
Dali se naknada dobiva od općine u kojij imam prebivalište bez obzira što tamo neću roditi? Naime, ja ću roditi u ZG jer moram na carski i komplikacije itd., ali mogu li onda tražiti naknadu od svoje općine? Koji je postupak za to?
Hvala.

----------


## sanjaneo

> Mozda malo OT ali svakako o naknadama. 
> Dali se naknada dobiva od općine u kojij imam prebivalište bez obzira što tamo neću roditi? Naime, ja ću roditi u ZG jer moram na carski i komplikacije itd., ali mogu li onda tražiti naknadu od svoje općine? Koji je postupak za to?
> Hvala.



i mene ovo zanima. ako netko zna molim odgovor

----------


## stella

Nadodajem: V. gorica 1500 kn jednokratno

----------


## vidra

mislim da se daje po mjestu prebivališta jer evo meni su u st tražili izvadak iz matice rođenih za bebu jer na njemu pišu adrese stanovanja.

----------


## meda

> Mozda malo OT ali svakako o naknadama. 
> Dali se naknada dobiva od općine u kojij imam prebivalište bez obzira što tamo neću roditi? Naime, ja ću roditi u ZG jer moram na carski i komplikacije itd., ali mogu li onda tražiti naknadu od svoje općine? Koji je postupak za to?
> Hvala.


nema veze gdje rodis  :Smile:

----------


## saska7

sigurno nema veze gdje rodis nego gdje stanujes i gdje ti je dijete prijavljeno
ja sam rodila u Vz (jer sam bas tamo hjtela roditi)rodjena i zivim u Zg, mm isto tako, oboje djece prijavljeno ovdje i uredno u pon predajem papire za naknadu od Zagreba. provjereno.

----------


## Kompica

Moram dodati opasku za Pulu. Daju 500,00 Kn, ali se u biti radi o poklon bonu koji mora biti potrošen u ljekarni   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Još jedna u nizu gluposti... Uopće neznam što bi zdravom dojenom bebaču moglo trebati u ljekarni  :?

----------


## split

Po meni je to ŽIVA NEPRAVDA.

----------


## split

Po meni je to ŽIVA NEPRAVDA.

----------


## split

Po meni je to ŽIVA NEPRAVDA.

----------


## split

Po meni je to ŽIVA NEPRAVDA.

----------


## dorotea24

*Osijek* 4 000kn! Nije 500kn kako je napisano u uvodnom postu. Dakle ove godine ako rodite dobijete 4 000kn, a za nagodinu se ne zna kako će biti. Prema tome tko je začeo, začeo je  :Grin:

----------


## Inda_os

> *Osijek* 4 000kn! Nije 500kn kako je napisano u uvodnom postu. Dakle ove godine ako rodite dobijete 4 000kn, a za nagodinu se ne zna kako će biti. Prema tome tko je začeo, začeo je


  :Grin:

----------


## Inda_os

> *Osijek* 4 000kn! Nije 500kn kako je napisano u uvodnom postu. Dakle ove godine ako rodite dobijete 4 000kn, a za nagodinu se ne zna kako će biti. Prema tome tko je začeo, začeo je


  :Grin:

----------


## mama Tonka

Gospiću, za prvo dijete 1000.00 kn, a za drugo i svako slijedeće 2000.00 kn.

----------


## Tanči

U Zaprešiću je bilo 1000 kn,nadam se da su u međuvremenu digli.

----------


## alkemicar

zna li tko koliko je u Dubrovniku?

----------


## sis

> Gradsko vijeće Grada Dubrovnika donijelo je 25. siječnja 2007. Odluku o ostvarivanju prava
> na dar za novorođeno dijete, kojom je utvrđeno da pravo na dar za novorođeno dijete imaju
> roditelji djeteta rođenog nakon 1. siječnja 2007. godine, koji su državljani Republike
> Hrvatske s neprekidnim prebivalištem u Gradu Dubrovniku najmanje šest mjeseci prije
> rođenja djeteta.
> Novčani iznos dara za novorođeno dijete *ovisi o broju djece* roditelja podnositelja
> zahtjeva koja s njim žive u zajedničkom kućanstvu. Visinu iznosa dara za novorođeno dijete
> za pojedinu proračunsku godinu utvrđuje Gradsko poglavarstvo Grada Dubrovnika svojim
> zaključkom.
> ...

----------


## alkemicar

hvala    :Love:

----------


## kikic

> kikic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zadar 800 kn
> 
> 
> znači Zadra uz onu naknadu za opemu (nekih 1800 ako se nevaram) daje još i 800 kn? da li ima veze koje je djete, prvo, drugo ili kako???


Sorry nisam vidila prije, 2300 je naknada za otpremninu koju daje HZZO a 800 kn je od Grada i nema veze koje je dijete po redu, taj je iznos

----------


## roby

Ispravak *Osijek*-4000 kn od 1.1.2008.[/b]

----------


## bubimira

> U Zaprešiću je bilo 1000 kn,nadam se da su u međuvremenu digli.


Nisu, još uvijek je 1000 kn, al navodno od nove godine će ići na više

----------


## emira

*Tko može ostvariti pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta?
Pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta može ostvariti i koristiti roditelj:
- za dijete rođeno od 1. ožujka 2006.;
- koji je državljanin Republike Hrvatske, s neprekidnim prebivalištem u Gradu Zagrebu najmanje pet godina prije rođenja toga djeteta i koji, nakon rođenja toga djeteta i u vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva, prebiva u Gradu Zagrebu.

U vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva i drugi roditelj mora imati prijavljeno prebivalište u gradu Zagrebu.* - sa www.zagreb.hr

Ako sam dobro skužila, dovoljno je da jedan roditelj mora zadovoljavati uvjete državljanstva i neprekidnog boravišta, a za drugog roditelja je dovoljno da ima prijavljeno prebivalište u ZG neovisno o trajanju i državljanstvu. Jesam dobro skužila ili sam u zabludi.

----------


## Drejka

*Emira* mislim da si dobro skužila.

Moja frendica iz Osjeka se udala u Zg. Njen muž je imao 5g neprekidno prebivalište u Zagrebu (zapravo cijeli život je u Zagrebu) a ona se u Zg prijavila nekoliko mjeseci prije rođenja njihovog sina i ostavrili su pravo na tu lovu.

----------


## patriša

Istina,ja sam rodjena u Zgb.,a MM se prijavio ovdje prije nekih dve i pol godine i ostvarili smo pravo na naknadu bez ikakvih problema  :Grin:

----------


## Tia

Općina Viškovo 1000 kn

----------


## ane nane

Zanima me jel zna neko visinu naknade za novorodence za Duga Resu?

----------


## MissMolly

Provjereno za Grad Opatiju: *2000 kn*

Pozdrav!

----------


## In love

Bakar - 2500kn   :Smile:

----------


## ella roo

Bjelovarsko-bilogorska županija 500 kn od ove godine.
Grad Bjelovar 0 kuna.Unatoč stalnom obećavanju.
Daju 800 kuna, hranilicu ili hodalicu i nivein ruksak za 3 i svako sljedeće dijete.

----------


## rebeca

Postoji li još koja naknada od države osim ove? Ova je od grada, jeli tako? A od države ima li što?

----------


## vindira

Znam da ću teško dobiti odgovor na moje pitanje, al da probam. Zna netko kolko se dobije od grada LUDBREGA? To je varaždinska županija.

----------


## npregiba

Zabok daje 1000 kuna jednokratno.a dali tko zna za krapinsko zagorsku županiju?

----------


## vindira

Evo nešto sam našla ak koga zanima. Od siječnja 2008 god. Ludbreg 1.000 kn, a dal to vrijedi i za ovu godinu, ne znam

----------


## Matilda

Grad Karlovac je povecao iznos na 1200 kn.

----------


## Matilda

Jednokratna pomoc za opremu novorodjenceta (gradovi i opcine u Karlovackoj zupaniji)

Karlovac 1200
Duga Resa 1000
Slunj 1000
Ozalj 1000
Generalski Stol 2000
Kamanje 500
Neretic 2000

Karlovacka zupanija daje za drugo dijete 500 kn za prvih 6 mjeseci ukupno 3000 kn. Zahtjev dobijete u rodilistu.

Za sve je uglavnom potrebno donijeti rodni list djeteta i uvjerenja o prebivalistu za roditelje i dijete, ali npr. grad Slunj trazi osim rodnog lista samo osobne iskaznice roditelja.

----------


## anamar

Šibenik 1000 kn, Knin 1000 kn. 
ne znam što je potrebno da dobiti tu lovu jer im je ovo prva godina da daju tu pinku. ako koga zanima mogu lako provjeriti.

----------


## ivarica

djeca koja zive u zidinama (dbk) od ove godine dobivaju po rodjenju 10.000 kuna

----------


## viva

Opcina Matulji 2000 kn  :D

----------


## Loryblue

> Postoji li još koja naknada od države osim ove? Ova je od grada, jeli tako? A od države ima li što?


ove nabrojane su od pojedinih gradova, a država, odnosno HZZO daje (nisam sigurna je li još uvik isti iznos) 2 300kn. toliko sam ja dobila kad sam rodila L. prije malo više od 4 godine. plus od grada 1 200 (odnosno kotara kojem pripadaš po mjestu prebivališta). i uvjet je bio dokaz iz MUP-a (potvrda o prebivalištu) da si na navedenoj adresi prijavljen minimalno 3 godine (ovo pišem za split).

----------


## Marymommy

Da li netko zna postoji li u ZG rok za podnošenje zahtjeva za jednokratnu novčanu naknadu? M. ima već 9 mjeseci - bili smo u inozemstvu pa smo totalno zaboravili na to...

----------


## ivarica

rok je 6 mjeseci i nijedan dan dulje

----------


## Marymommy

Ma baš super. Nadala sam se godini dana.... Joj, pojest ću se živa što nisam mislila na to.  :Evil or Very Mad:  I stvarno ne uvažavaju nikakve naknadne zahtjeve?

----------


## ivarica

neces nista izgubiti ako probas

----------


## Dream_

Zaprešić daje 2000 kuna za bebe rođene u 2009. godini :D  (prije je bilo 1000 kn). 
Pročitala sam danas u Zaprešićkom glasniku pa ću za svaki slučaj u ponedjeljak provjeriti.

----------


## Dream_

> Zaprešić daje 2000 kuna za bebe rođene u 2009. godini :D  (prije je bilo 1000 kn). 
> Pročitala sam danas u Zaprešićkom glasniku pa ću za svaki slučaj u ponedjeljak provjeriti.


Provjereno za Zaprešić ... 2.000 kn :D  !
Potrebno je donijeti izvadak iz matice rođenih za dijete, uvjerenje o prebivalištu za dijete i za roditelje, popunjeni zahtjev (ima na internetu na stranici od Zaprešića).  Rok: 6 mjeseci od rođenja djeteta.

----------


## goranka

Nadam se da nikoga neću povrijediti svojim mišljenjem, ali ne bi li bilo, nazovimo pravednije, kad bi ta pomoć bila ujednačena za područje cijele Hrvatske? :/

----------


## Nynnica

> Nadam se da nikoga neću povrijediti svojim mišljenjem, ali ne bi li bilo, nazovimo pravednije, kad bi ta pomoć bila ujednačena za područje cijele Hrvatske? :/




slažem se u potpunosti...goranka

najpravednije.. :?  :?

----------


## ivarica

naknade mogu biti iste samo iz drzavnih proracuna

lokalni mogu ili ne mogu ili ne moraju ili ne zele ili ne vide vaznim izdvajati

blato na korculi izdvaja za 4. dijete preko 70000 kuna
oni zele vratiti ljude na otoke, njihove mjere su sveobuhvatne, od kupovine stana bez placanja stambenih kredita do oslobadjanja od placanja komunalija, stimuliranja poslodavaca koji ce zaposliti te ljude.....
nadam se da ce im i uspjeti

ali po tebi bi ili svi u hrvatskoj trebali dobivati 70000 kuna ili ne bi smjeli niti roditelji na blatu da bi bilo "pravedno"?

jel onda pravedno da npr u zg gradjani izdvajaju 18% za prirez iz svoje place, u dbk 15%, a u Zlatar Bistrici 5%
http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....sp?file=Sp.XML

----------


## mamma san

> ................
> 
> jel onda pravedno da npr u zg gradjani izdvajaju 18% za prirez iz svoje place, u dbk 15%, a u Zlatar Bistrici 5%
> http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....sp?file=Sp.XML


.......... a negdje uopće ne plaćaju prirez?

----------


## leptiric_zg

zna li netko za vrbovec?

----------


## koksy

Samobor 1200 bilo prije godinu dana.

----------


## Cathy

Da li netko zna nešto više od onoga što piše u današnjoj "Metropoli". Naime tvrdi se, da će rodiljske naknade grada Zagreba porasti za 20%.
Za prvo dijete sa 3000 na 3600, za drugo sa 6000 na 7200, a za treće i svako slijedeće sa 9000 na 10 800kuna pa tako puta 7 godina.

----------


## ivarica

nije valjda da se vracaju na isplatu naknade jednom mjesecno?
u tom slucaju ce na svaki taj iznos platiti jos toliki porez, zato su odustali prije par godina od tog modela
(osim ako se zakoni nisu nesto promijenili?)

----------


## mamma san

ivarica, gdje to piše?

----------


## ivarica

nisam vidjela da pise ali ako podijelis svaku od ovih brojki sa 12....

----------


## mamma san

> nisam vidjela da pise ali ako podijelis svaku od ovih brojki sa 12....


ma ne vjerujem. podići će smao potporu. predizborna godina.

----------


## Cubana

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam vidjela da pise ali ako podijelis svaku od ovih brojki sa 12....
> 
> 
> ma ne vjerujem. podići će smao potporu. predizborna godina.


Nek samo požure  :Smile:

----------


## Almo

> . Grad Split će inače ove godine svako novorođeno dijete darivati s 1500 kuna, što je za 300 kuna više nego prošle godine. “Bez obzira što se najavljuje kriza, nema krize kada su u pitanju bebe. Mi smo iznašli dodatna sredstva da taj poticaj bude što veći. Siguran sam da grad to može istrpjeti i da ulažemo u nešto što je vrijedno i što je najbitnije za svih nas” istakao je splitski gradonačelnik.


Živili! :D

----------


## sir_oliver

čula sam da je u puli  povišena naknada na 1000 kn i to u kešu. pa ako netko zna sigurno molim da potvrdi

----------


## sir_oliver

uspjela sam naći. 

Članak 3.
Sredstva za novorođenačku potporu osiguravaju se u proračunu Grada Pule.
Visina novčanog iznosa za novorođenačku potporu iznosi 1.000,00 kuna za svako novorođeno dijete.

http://www.pula.hr/slikeid/25._to_ka_3.pdf

----------


## upornamama

> uspjela sam naći. 
> 
> Članak 3.
> Sredstva za novorođenačku potporu osiguravaju se u proračunu Grada Pule.
> Visina novčanog iznosa za novorođenačku potporu iznosi 1.000,00 kuna za svako novorođeno dijete.
> 
> http://www.pula.hr/slikeid/25._to_ka_3.pdf


 :D

----------


## mihic

> Da li netko zna nešto više od onoga što piše u današnjoj "Metropoli". Naime tvrdi se, da će rodiljske naknade grada Zagreba porasti za 20%.
> Za prvo dijete sa 3000 na 3600, za drugo sa 6000 na 7200, a za treće i svako slijedeće sa 9000 na 10 800kuna pa tako puta 7 godina.


Piše danas u novinama !  :D    :D     :D     :D

----------


## kristijel

> Cathy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li netko zna nešto više od onoga što piše u današnjoj "Metropoli". Naime tvrdi se, da će rodiljske naknade grada Zagreba porasti za 20%.
> Za prvo dijete sa 3000 na 3600, za drugo sa 6000 na 7200, a za treće i svako slijedeće sa 9000 na 10 800kuna pa tako puta 7 godina.
> 
> 
> Piše danas u novinama !  :D    :D     :D     :D


Da li to vrijedi samo za buduću djecu ili se odnosi i na djecu za koju već koristimo pravo na dječji dodatak,ako netko zna konkretnije? Hvala.

----------


## Gabrijela11

> Da li netko zna nešto više od onoga što piše u današnjoj "Metropoli". Naime tvrdi se, da će rodiljske naknade grada Zagreba porasti za 20%.
> Za prvo dijete sa 3000 na 3600, za drugo sa 6000 na 7200, a za treće i svako slijedeće sa 9000 na 10 800kuna pa tako puta 7 godina.


Jel zna netko od kada?

----------


## vrcki

> Samobor 1200 bilo prije godinu dana.


a mi dobili 1000kn  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

> mihic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cathy prvotno napisa
> ...


koliko znam, zahtjevi se moraju predati najkasnije 6 mjeseci nakon rođenja djeteta.
jeste li vec dobili naknadu od 9000 kn za jakova?

----------


## kristijel

> kristijel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mihic prvotno napisa
> ...


Da,prošle god. u 3.mjesecu prvi put,a sada se nadam da će povećanje dodatka zahvatiti i nas. U ovim vremenima svaka pomoć je dobrodošla roditeljima,ali najbolje bi bilo imati dobar i siguran posao,jer inaće je to samo kap u moru izdataka,računa,kredita i tekućih troškova jedne obitelji,koja nas zasigurno neće financijski preporoditi.

----------


## black_lady

> enna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kikic prvotno napisa
> ...


Jel ovo znači da svi gradovi imaju 2 naknade:
1. otpremninu koju daje HZZO
2. naknadu grada
ili je to samo kod Zadra?

----------


## Lutonjica

svi imaju pravo na hzzo naknadu
a gradovi, kako koji, neki imaju, neki nemaju naknadu

----------


## ivarica

pravo na hzzo naknadu imaju samo zdravstveno osigurane majke

----------


## Jelka

*mamma san*, *ivarica*, jeste li što pametnije oko te naknade u Zagrebu, da li je zaista uvećana, isplaćuje li se ona jednokratno ili višekratno?

----------


## mamma san

> *mamma san*, *ivarica*, jeste li što pametnije oko te naknade u Zagrebu, da li je zaista uvećana, isplaćuje li se ona jednokratno ili višekratno?


ja sam i dalje jednoak nepametna...pratim na stranicama zg-a, ali skinuli su i dokument za zahtjev. 

Za sad nemam ništa službeno. Ako je i promijenjeno, obajavit će uskoro.

----------


## Jelka

Nda, i ja sam tražila na zagreb.hr, pa niš ne vidim.

Sad ima kolega oko mene pa mi je bed zvati, ali kad se većina pokupi na ručak, probat ću ja nazvati. Iako sumnjam da ću dobiti kakvu konkretnu informaciju.

----------


## Jelka

Eto mene.

Dakle info o povećanju naknada za ZG još *nije na snazi*. Tek treba proći nekakve sjednice, valjda Skupštine. 

Jedino što mi je još mogla reći je da će u svakom slučaju biti povoljnije nego do sada, štogod joj to značilo.

Nije mi čak mogla reći ni okvirno kada bi se to moglo izglasati, samo da je prijedlog napravljen i predan.

----------


## znatiželjna_505

pročitala sam u Zagreb.hr (2 puta mjesečno izlazi, stavljaju ga u sandučiće) tema broja im je socijalno osjetljivi da su naknade uvećane za 20 posto. 
Piše da će se za prvo  dobiti 3600, drugo 7200, a treće djete 10800. Ne piše je li stupilo na snagu ili kada će. Iz tog malog članka se da naslutiti kao da je već to gotova stvar.

----------


## Jelka

> pročitala sam u Zagreb.hr (2 puta mjesečno izlazi, stavljaju ga u sandučiće) tema broja im je socijalno osjetljivi da su naknade uvećane za 20 posto. 
> Piše da će se za prvo  dobiti 3600, drugo 7200, a treće djete 10800. Ne piše je li stupilo na snagu ili kada će. Iz tog malog članka se da naslutiti kao da je već to gotova stvar.


Da, to su novinari krivi. Nije stupilo na snagu. Da ovog trena predaš zahtjev za prvo dijete, dobila bi 3.000 kn.

----------


## eola

haj...ima li tko kakvih vijesti o tome kada bi mogli povisiti tu naknadu u Zagrebu? Znam da se zahtrjev mora predati do 6mj djetetovog života ali imaju li oni to u planu proglasiti u sljedećih 6 mjeseci?
eh   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

> haj...ima li tko kakvih vijesti o tome kada bi mogli povisiti tu naknadu u Zagrebu? Znam da se zahtrjev mora predati do 6mj djetetovog života ali imaju li oni to u planu proglasiti u sljedećih 6 mjeseci?
> eh


ovo pitanje postavi gradskim vlastima.

----------


## Cubana

A jesam mogla pričekati sa prijavom tjedan dana  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Eto, proglasili povišenje od 20% za Zagreb.
Baš ću nazvati da vidim jel ima ikakve šanse da dobijem 7200 umjesto 6000.

----------


## Cubana

Sad sam zvala Vodnikovu, žena kaže da to još nije prošlo?? a ako prođe da će to biti za djecu rođenu od 1.4. 
Nije mi ništa jasno.

----------


## freya7

> Zaprešić daje 2000 kuna za bebe rođene u 2009. godini :D  (prije je bilo 1000 kn). 
> Pročitala sam danas u Zaprešićkom glasniku pa ću za svaki slučaj u ponedjeljak provjeriti.


koliko dugo moram biti prijavljena u zaprešiću?
živjela sam cijeli život u zg, preselila sam se i unazad godinu i pol sam prijavljena u zaprešiću. da li imam pravo na tu naknadu....
termin mi je 20.10.

----------


## ivala

ne samo to, nego će za prvo i drugo dijete isplaćivati u obrocima 3 godine?!!
Znači, ne dobiješ više odjednom 3000 kn ili 6000kn nego 1200kn ili 2400 kroz tri godine...
mislim da svima više paše jednokratno manje...

----------


## Jelka

Danas je na sjednici Poglavarstva bila prva točka ova naknada za opremu. Moj pametni muž gledao vijesti, ali nije zapamtio što su konkretno rekli. Na zagreb.hr niš ne piše, po portalima nema vijesti.

Zna li itko što je točno odlučeno?!

----------


## Jelka

Ako je vjerovati Večernjem listu...

Za treće dijete 66.000 kuna

 :D

Sumnjam da će se ikome svidjeti ovo obročno plaćanje, znam da meni neće.

I ne razumijem zašto su stavili taj 01.04., pa mogli su barem od 01.01., to je uvijek nekak ok datum za takve stvari.

----------


## Cubana

"...za drugo dijete dobivali su jednokratnu pomoć od 6000 kuna, a sada će dobiti 7200 kuna, ali ne odjednom, već u tri obroka u iduće tri godine, odnosno 2400 kuna na godinu."
Iz Vecernjeg.
Drago mi je ipak da me mimoišlo  :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

> "...za drugo dijete dobivali su jednokratnu pomoć od 6000 kuna, a sada će dobiti 7200 kuna, ali ne odjednom, već u tri obroka u iduće tri godine, odnosno 2400 kuna na godinu."
> Iz Vecernjeg.
> Drago mi je ipak da me mimoišlo


  :Razz:   Ajd meni drago za tebe.

----------


## znatiželjna_505

hm, nisam mislila da će i za prvo djete naknada grada Zagreba biti u obliku obročnog plaćanja.....na godinu 1200 kn.... pa mogli su bar tu prvu uplatiti jednokratno.... 3600 mi bi dobro došlo da kupim opremu....... koju nemam od kog nasljediti..... uffffffffff

----------


## krumpiric

ajd nemojte se bunit, šta bi da ste na mjestu nas kojima fali koji mjesec ili jedna godina, do 5g prebivališta, a redovno plaćamo prirez :/

----------


## mikka

ha ha, ili da ste na mom mjestu, gdje zivite u zg cijeli zivot i djeca su vam tu rodena a ne mozete dobiti naknadu jer je nevjencani suprug stranac  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## freya7

> ajd nemojte se bunit, šta bi da ste na mjestu nas kojima fali koji mjesec ili jedna godina, do 5g prebivališta, a redovno plaćamo prirez :/


baš mi je žao...ali nemamo ništa od nerviranja....

ja cijeli život živim u zg ,plaćala fini  prirez i prije godinu i pol sam se morala prijaviti u zaprešić jer sam kupila prvu nekretninu i sad vjerovatno neću imati pravo ni na naknadu grada zaprešića jer mislim da i tu trebaš biti prijavljen 5 godina.....
haha  :Laughing:

----------


## nessa

zna li tko kako je u splitu nešto san čulada se minjalo  :?

----------


## Tikva

Mislim da sam negdje to procitala ali sada vise nisam sigurna - oba roditelja moraju biti 5 godina u zg ili je bitno da je jedan roditelj 5 god a za drugog  da je barem od dana rodenja djeteta prijavljen u zg-u? Ili..? :/

----------


## anjica

> ha ha, ili da ste na mom mjestu, gdje zivite u zg cijeli zivot i djeca su vam tu rodena a ne mozete dobiti naknadu jer je nevjencani suprug stranac


nemoj zezat, sta obadva roditelja moraju imati boravak u Zg min 5 godina

----------


## znatiželjna_505

Mislim da samo jedan roditelj mora biti najmanje prijavljen 5 godina u Zagrebu, a drugi samo mora biti prijavljen, nije bitno koliko

----------


## Lutonjica

jedan roditelj minimalno 5 godina, drugi roditelj samo prijavljen
mikkin suprug nije uopće prijavljen u RH, u tome je problem

----------


## Nina20

Sisak od 2008. godine daje 1500 kn.

----------


## mikka

> jedan roditelj minimalno 5 godina, drugi roditelj samo prijavljen
> mikkin suprug nije uopće prijavljen u RH, u tome je problem


tocno. a ni ne moze biti, jer je stranac. ne moze traziti ni onaj privremeni boravak kojim bi teoretski ispunio uvjet prebivalista jer ne ispunjava broj dana koji mora provesti u hr u komadu  :Rolling Eyes:  

tako da su neki od nas gradani drugog reda  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedan roditelj minimalno 5 godina, drugi roditelj samo prijavljen
> mikkin suprug nije uopće prijavljen u RH, u tome je problem
> 
> 
> tocno. a ni ne moze biti, jer je stranac. ne moze traziti ni onaj privremeni boravak kojim bi teoretski ispunio uvjet prebivalista jer ne ispunjava broj dana koji mora provesti u hr u komadu  
> 
> :


jesi sigurna za ovo? priv. boravak se trazi na osnovu braka ili zaposlenja, to mozes traziti bez obzira koliko si prije boravio u hrvatskoj. nisam znala da moras biti neki odredeni broj dana u godini prisutan, osim da budes tamo kad te policija dode traziti, tj. pitati susjede jel ti tu stvarno zivis  :Grin:  

stalni boravak se trazi nakon 3 godine neprekinutog privremenog (to sve svakih par godina mijenja, iz 3 u 5, pa opet u 3, ovisi kako nabasas). prebivaliste je ono sto ti pise na osobnoj, a kad dobijes privremeni boravak dobijes i hr osobnu (onu kakvu i mi imamo, s nekim razlikama)
a mislim da se moze traziti privremeni boravak i ako niste vjencani. 

mozda sam nesto krivo shvatila  pa je kod vas neka druga situacija :?

----------


## krumpiric

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedan roditelj minimalno 5 godina, drugi roditelj samo prijavljen
> mikkin suprug nije uopće prijavljen u RH, u tome je problem
> 
> 
> tocno. a ni ne moze biti, jer je stranac. ne moze traziti ni onaj privremeni boravak kojim bi teoretski ispunio uvjet prebivalista jer ne ispunjava broj dana koji mora provesti u hr u komadu  
> 
> tako da su neki od nas gradani drugog reda


niste jedini, ako ti je lakše i nerodjeni Purgeri koji redovno plaćaju pristojbe i već drugo dijete rađaju u ZG su građani drugog reda. U duetu.  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

da bi dobio privremeni boravak mora se prvo odjaviti na sadasnjoj adresi, a onda i boraviti u hr 11 mjeseci u godini, sto je za njega nemoguce, jer je vezan poslom za tamo.

krumpiric, nije mi lakse, propis je donesen da se ne bi sad ekipa dosla prijavljivati u zg samo da dobiju te novce, vec da ajde ipak ispune neke uvjete, ali je glup jer ne uzima u obzir ljude kao vas koji stvarno zive ovdje i dobivaju djecu i ljude kao mene koji imaju malo drugaciju vezu od "propisane".

----------


## krumpiric

da imaju mozga uvjet bi bilo +9mj u ZG, a ne 5 godina. Studenti nikad nemaju prebivalište u ZG, ako ne žive s mamom i tatom, to znači da nema rađanja prije 28/9, kad imaš 5g od diplome  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

hi hi hi, da imaju mozga ducani bi radili nedeljom  :Grin:

----------


## allesia

split-2300kn u rujnu 2008g

----------


## Tikva

Ako mm od rodenja zivi u zagrebu i tu mu je _prebivaliste_, a zadnjih godinu dana ima prijavljeno privremeno *boraviste* u zaboku, hocemo li dobiti naknadu od zg-a? Koliko sam skuzila bitno je da je prebivaliste u zagrebu, nista se ne spominje za boraviste  :/

----------


## mikka

ako moze dobiti na mup-u potvrdu o prebivalistu gdje pise da je isto u zagrebu, onda je sve ok. oboje morate imati te potvrde (traze se na isto salteru gdje se prijavljuje beba).

----------


## Tikva

Super! Puno hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## lidijica76

Nešto mi nije jasno. Na nekim mjestima čitam o jednokratnoj pomoći gradova što je za Osijek 4000 kn, a negdje se spominje pomoć HZZO-a od nekih 2300 kn. Da li se po rođenju djeteta dobiva oboje i na koji način?

----------


## Vila

> Nešto mi nije jasno. Na nekim mjestima čitam o jednokratnoj pomoći gradova što je za Osijek 4000 kn, a negdje se spominje pomoć HZZO-a od nekih 2300 kn. Da li se po rođenju djeteta dobiva oboje i na koji način?


HZZO daje svima, to je novac na državnoj razini, a gradovi daju posebno. Ako Osijek daje 4000 kn, onda ćeš dobiti to (ako ispunjavaš potrebne uvjete) i od HZZO-a

----------


## anny42

Mi danas dobili rješenje od grada za naknadu od 6000 kn za dijete rođeno 30.01.09.
Zar nije prošao prijedlog za 7200?

----------


## vesna72

prošao je, primjenjuje se na djecu rođenu nakon 31.03. ove godine.

----------


## anny42

> prošao je, primjenjuje se na djecu rođenu nakon 31.03. ove godine.


hvala

----------


## Jelka

> vesna72 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prošao je, primjenjuje se na djecu rođenu nakon 31.03. ove godine.
> 
> 
> hvala


Za tebe sreća je u nesreći kaj ćeš tih 6000 dobiti odjednom, i mi iza 01.04. u 3 godine rascjepkano.

----------


## combo

ja u zg prije rodjenja bebe prijavljena 4.5 godina a mm 4 godine   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ima li smisla predati prijavu

----------


## piplica

Koliko ja dobivam u Puli za treće dijete?

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja u zg prije rodjenja bebe prijavljena 4.5 godina a mm 4 godine   , ima li smisla predati prijavu


prijavu mozes predati do bebinih 6 mjeseci
koliko je stara?
ako ces ti napuniti 5 godina u roku tih 6 mjeseci, onda mislim da imate pravo na naknadu

----------


## combo

napunit cu 5 godina kad N bude imala 6 mjeseci, ali mislim da im pise u pravilniku da do bebina rodjenja treba bit prijavljen 5 godina 
mislila sam vise na to jesu li fleksibilni bar toliko 
ali vec znam odgovor ...

----------


## vesna72

nažalost, ovaj put je točno regulirano:




> Pravo na novčanu pomoć može ostvariti i koristiti roditelj:
> 
> - za dijete rođeno nakon 31. ožujka 2009. godine;
> 
> - koji je državljanin Republike Hrvatske s neprekidno prijavljenim prebivalištem u Gradu Zagrebu *od najmanje pet godina neposredno prije rođenja toga djeteta i dalje neprekidno sve do isplate novčane pomoći u cijelosti;*
> - ako drugi roditelj ima prijavljeno prebivalište u Gradu Zagrebu ili ako je drugi roditelj stranac s privremenim ili stalnim boravkom u Gradu Zagrebu, u vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva i dalje neprekidno do isplate novčane pomoći u cijelosti


tako da zaista nema smisla predavati papire   :Sad:

----------


## tince

ispravak za Dugo Selo - od 1.1.2007. se isplaćivalo 1.200 kn, a od 1.1.2009. se isplaćuje 1.500 kn

----------


## vindira

A koja dokumentacija mi je potrebna za tu pomoć za opremu od grada? :?

----------


## sir_oliver

> Koliko ja dobivam u Puli za treće dijete?


koliko sam shvatila za svu djecu je 1000 kn ovaj put u novcu a ne u bonovima za ljekarnu 
http://www.pula.hr/slikeid/25._to_ka_3.pdf

----------


## fegusti

> koliko sam shvatila za svu djecu je 1000 kn ovaj put u novcu a ne u bonovima za ljekarnu 
> http://www.pula.hr/slikeid/25._to_ka_3.pdf


lijepa vijesti za pulu!
koliko sam shvatila to je na snazi od početka 2009. godine.

----------


## piplica

> sir_oliver prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko sam shvatila za svu djecu je 1000 kn ovaj put u novcu a ne u bonovima za ljekarnu 
> http://www.pula.hr/slikeid/25._to_ka_3.pdf
> 
> 
> lijepa vijesti za pulu!
> koliko sam shvatila to je na snazi od početka 2009. godine.



Predivna vijest...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Baš su se isprsili, svako selo daje više.
Mora da je zbog toga jer smo iz siromašne županije....   :Grin:

----------


## luce2006

Podizem. 

Grad Split daje 2000 kn jednokratno.

----------


## Elluna

Molim vas da mi pojasnite, jer ja ne razumijem.

Preuzeto sa službenih stranica grada Zagreba:



> Napomena: 
> 
> Gradska skupština Grada Zagreba donijela je Odluku o izmjeni Odluke o izmjenama i dopunama Odluke o novčanoj pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta, a koja je stupila na snagu 13. srpnja 2011. Istom se briše članak 7. Odluke o izmjenama i dopunama Odluke o novčanoj pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta, a koji je stupio na snagu 1.7.2011.
> Navedenim člankom korisnicima prava na novčanu pomoć kojima je isplaćen veći iznos novčane pomoći u odnosu na umanjene iznose određene nakon 1.7.2011., prestaje pravo na isplatu, dok korisnicima kojima nije isplaćen iznos novčane pomoći do visine umanjenih iznosa određenih nakon 1.7.2011., pripada pravo na razliku iznosa novčane pomoći.
> 
> Kako je navedeni članak brisan, svim korisnicima koji su ostvarivali pravo na isplatu novčanih iznosa do 1.7.2011., Gradski ured za zdravstvo i branitelje, nastavit će s pripadajućim isplatama tijekom kalendarske godine, a temeljem ranije dobivenih zaključaka o priznavanju prava na novčanu pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta i u njima navedenih iznosa.


Naša prva beba rodila se 08.10.2010 kada je Novčana pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta u Zagrebu kroz 3 godine iznosila 3000 kn.
Sada čitam da je na snagu stupio novi zakon, pa je donešena Odluka o izmjeni i dopunama, pa onda Odluka o izmjeni Odluke i sad sam se više izgubila
i ne razumijem da li će taj zakon zahvatit i nas otprije ili samo nove bebače?
Tj. da li će nam biti isplaćeno 3000 kn kroz 3 god kako je prvotno trebalo biti ili 1800 kn kroz dvije kako je po novom zakonu?


Hvala,
E.

----------


## Tomy

Ja sam isto izgubljena u tim izmjenama i dopunama, teško mi je to pratiti...ali mene muči nešto drugo; naime, mi nemamo problema s prebivalištem jer je mm rođen u Zg, no, 1.dijete nam je rođeno u Vž-tamo smo i on (bebač) i ja imali prebivalište, naknadu dobili od Vž, sad...slijedeće godine nam dolazi druga bebica (svi smo prijavljeni u Zg sad), jel imamo pravo na naknadu za 1. ili za 2. dijete (budući da prvo nije tu rođeno)? Nadam se da nisam puno zakomplicirala i da ste shvatili što me zapravo muči  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

dobit ćeš samo za drugo dete, jer si sve za prvo ispucala

----------


## spajalica

> Naša prva beba rodila se 08.10.2010 kada je Novčana pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta u Zagrebu kroz 3 godine iznosila 3000 kn.
> Sada čitam da je na snagu stupio novi zakon, pa je donešena Odluka o izmjeni i dopunama, pa onda Odluka o izmjeni Odluke i sad sam se više izgubila
> i ne razumijem da li će taj zakon zahvatit i nas otprije ili samo nove bebače?
> Tj. da li *će nam biti isplaćeno 3000 kn kroz 3 god kako je prvotno trebalo biti* ili 1800 kn kroz dvije kako je po novom zakonu?


dobit ces onoliko koliko se dobijalo kad je rodjena tvoja beba, dakle isplaceno ce ti biti 3000 kn kroz tri godine.

----------


## Tomy

> dobit ćeš samo za drugo dete, jer si sve za prvo ispucala


 da, naravno, kužim to, nismo se razumjele, bit je u tome jel' ima kakve veze to što je 1. rođen u Vž? Jer naime, ima dotičnih "pametnih" osoba koje me uvjeravaju da mi oba djeteta trebaju biti rođena u Zg, a po meni to baš i nema logike i nigdje na službenim str. to ni ne piše kao uvjet...

----------


## spajalica

nazovi ured u vodnikovoj pa pitaj, ili se prosetaj tamo. znam da postoje neki uvijeti koliko moraju roditelji/ili jedna od njih biti prijavljen u ZGB.

----------


## Elluna

> dobit ces onoliko koliko se dobijalo kad je rodjena tvoja beba, dakle isplaceno ce ti biti 3000 kn kroz tri godine.


Iz onog teksta smo se i dragi i ja dogovorili da možemo izvući svakojaka značenja
i nismo uspjeli odgonetnuti dali će biti retroaktivno ili ne.
Znači, neće. Super, HVALA!  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Iz onog teksta smo se i dragi i ja dogovorili da možemo izvući svakojaka značenja
> i nismo uspjeli odgonetnuti dali će biti retroaktivno ili ne.
> Znači, neće. Super, HVALA!


osim toga, mislim da nije bilo 3000kn nego 3600kn, na 3 rate, tj 1200kn godišnje kroz 3 godine. zar ne?

trebalo je biti retroaktivno, i počeli su to provoditi od 1.7.2011. ali su se predomislili pa su sve vratili na staro. znači 3600kn za 2. dijete ako je rođeno prije stupanja na snagu nove odluke (1.7.11.)

----------


## puntica

> da, naravno, kužim to, nismo se razumjele, bit je u tome jel' ima kakve veze to što je 1. rođen u Vž? Jer naime, ima dotičnih "pametnih" osoba koje me uvjeravaju da mi oba djeteta trebaju biti rođena u Zg, a po meni to baš i nema logike i nigdje na službenim str. to ni ne piše kao uvjet...


kakve ima veze di ti je dijete rođeno?
kao što nema veze di ste ti i muž rođeni. jedini uvjet je da je netko od vas prijavljen u zg 10 godina, a druga osoba da je prijavljena sada (i cijelo vrijeme dok dobivate isplate od grada - ako se, npr. iduće godine netko od vas odjavi iz zg, gubite pravo na naknadu, jedino nisam sigurna dal morate vratiti ono što ćete do tada dobiti, ali znam da to piše u odluci pa pogledaj)
vjeruj, briga njih di ti je prvo dijete rođeno, a bome ni drugo (mogla si roditi u drugo u varaždinu, samo da ste ti i tm prijavljeni u zg)

----------


## jelena.O

> da, naravno, kužim to, nismo se razumjele, bit je u tome jel' ima kakve veze to što je 1. rođen u Vž? Jer naime, ima dotičnih "pametnih" osoba koje me uvjeravaju da mi oba djeteta trebaju biti rođena u Zg, a po meni to baš i nema logike i nigdje na službenim str. to ni ne piše kao uvjet...


ne važno je to novo dete, pa za njega tražišlovu,a i ovomože bit rođeno i u zanzibaru, ali ako ga prijaviš u Zagreb dobit će lovu, znači nije bitno gdi je rođeno,nego gdi bu prijavljeno i gdi ste vi prijavljeni

----------


## Tomy

Thanks cure, ma proučila sam ja to prilično detaljno, kažem da mi ne bi to imalo nikakve logike, al' šta ćete, uvijek se nađu "mudri" koji vam stave bubu u uho...

----------


## Mali Medo

Sisak trenutno ne daje nikakvu potporu.

----------


## isvetica

Ston-0 kn

----------


## mravak

Grad Opatija 3.000 kn jednokratna isplata

----------

